# Dan Russel pier opening???(Panama City)



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Just wondering on the progress of the pier and when it might be opened....thanks!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm hearing July ...they hit some concrete or something while driving the pilings on the end - I'll try & find the article...

~Linda


----------



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

They better hurry up. My old lady is not happy about me driving to Okaloosa every chance I get.


----------

